# NoDak pic's.



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

few pic's from today. Was long day due to having to walk in anywhere we hunted (so much rain yesterday).


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

more...














































and yes we shot a few birds. (5 limits, 2 bonus geese).


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice pics....corn looks really green still?


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pics. Keep em coming!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Great pics. Forget DD, I want to know if there is there Gaddi-shack merchandise available online?


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Just AWESOME!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice. One of these years.....I'm going to make it out there.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Have they finally reach you ? Or did you have to go up ?.......using same
type as I mentioned ?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> Nice pics....corn looks really green still?


I just got back late Sunday. Corn is behind, but our farmers said as soon as they finish their beans (hopefully by the end of this week) they will be on the corn.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks great kid


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice! Keep them comming.


"StinkFinger"


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

Great pictures, 
thanks taking the time to post em.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan you have a great talent for photography.

Unbelievable from a stinky duck hunter.

Thanks for the effort of composition and posting them


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> Dan you have a great talent for photography.
> 
> Unbelievable from a stinky duck hunter.
> 
> Thanks for the effort of composition and posting them


thanks for the kind words from everyone. i'll try to a get few more pics up this week. weather turned super nice so having to scout harder to stay on the birds.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you uploading these through a wireless cell card? I don't remember the local cafe offering free WiFi 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> Are you uploading these through a wireless cell card? I don't remember the local cafe offering free WiFi
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


our house has cable internet.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

few pic's today. was too busy trying to scare up my limit to take many pic's. coiuple gems tho.

and yes, i believe that dial is stuck. it hit about 70 today tho.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you ever shoot any pheasants while you're out there? I've heard of guys just walking the ditches along the roads to pass the time. Someday I'll make the trip out there!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Do you ever shoot any pheasants while you're out there? I've heard of guys just walking the ditches along the roads to pass the time. Someday I'll make the trip out there!


i don't personally. If i do i road hunt....basically drive til birds run across the road and then i get out jump them and shoot rooster. walking for miles on end thru thick grass = not my idea of fun.

to me the pheasant count is way up over last year. deer/roosters....i've seen more in 3 days than i usually see in a whole week.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...to me the pheasant count is way up over last year. deer/roosters....i've seen more in 3 days than i usually see in a whole week.


our local farmers there told us up slightly from '12, but not nearly what it was a few years ago. There are definitely huntable birds though.

Me personally, I grew up pheasant hunting here...it's my first love. So I usually combine my Nodak trip with ducks and upland. Unfortunately we were too early for the pheasant season this year. But it's not nearly as much work as hunting pheasants here. Especially when a lot of the crops are off. Two of our guys have pretty strong labs, which are both excellent at rooting pheasants out of heavy cattails. So it's a matter of walking cover to cover and letting the dogs do the work. And there are also sharptails and huns. If you love wingshooting, it's a blast.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

morning started really good with pintails working us then it slowed right down. 



Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice pictures Kid. Our lodging fell through this year when the house got sold and the new owner raised the price another 50% for the week. So no trip for me and the family to ND this year. Kinda disappointed but at the same time its not like I live in Detroit. I just plan to take that week off and hunt here. Thanks for posting the pictures its motivating me to make sure I get our plans in place for next year.


----------



## DuckDynasty (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanx for the pictures and the updates,will be out there in a few weeks.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanx for the pix. Jealous!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn man beautiful pictures, keep em coming! This is like therapy for those of us counting down the minutes until Saturday!


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

Great pics thanks for sharing....


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

leaving Friday to be out there for a week. Your reports are getting me excited to get out there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

got a little tough for us tuesday. shot our limit of pintails then struggled to scrape the rest out. This morning we resorted to our "last ditch" pothole that I spotted on day 1 of scouting. Its awesome when it just works out.

3 guys, 40 minutes, 18 ducks. Tanner was so confused, at one point we had 8 ducks down on the water and he had 1 in his mouth, was pushing one with his chest trying to get a 3rd duck, lol. It took us longer to send him on like 12 retrieves after we shot the limit than it did to shoot them. One of the best pothole hunts i've had in a long time.

1 drake mallard, 1 drake woodie, 1 pintail, 2 bluewing teal, 13 grey ducks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> got a little tough for us tuesday. shot our limit of pintails then struggled to scrape the rest out. This morning we resorted to our "last ditch" pothole that I spotted on day 1 of scouting. Its awesome when it just works out.
> 
> 3 guys, 40 minutes, 18 ducks. Tanner was so confused, at one point we had 8 ducks down on the water and he had 1 in his mouth, was pushing one with his chest trying to get a 3rd duck, lol. It took us longer to send him on like 12 retrieves after we shot the limit than it did to shoot them. One of the best pothole hunts i've had in a long time.
> 
> 1 drake mallard, 1 drake woodie, 1 pintail, 2 bluewing teal, 13 grey ducks.


Ah...apparently the gaddies are now out in force eh? You're making the old homestead name proud..."gaddi shack". :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

more pic's


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

more.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm ready!!! Congrats, guys! Going Sunday AM to Shia w/Dave & Phil. Hope we have as good a hunt! Keep up the good work.


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Leaving early in the a.m., absolutely geeked!!! Awesome pics, look forward to them every year!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Dang either your really short or your buddy is really tall..LOL..awesome picks! How do you even come back to MI after being out there?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Dang either your really short or your buddy is really tall..LOL..awesome picks! How do you even come back to MI after being out there?


lol, im 5'7".....big show standing next to me goes like 6'5"......he's a big man.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Quackaddicted said:


> I'm ready!!! Congrats, guys! Going Sunday AM to Shia w/Dave & Phil. Hope we have as good a hunt! Keep up the good work.


good luck to you, dave and phil, got word tonight that there was clouds of birds tornado'n one of the field blocks tonight back home. should be good.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Very nice pics. Maybe next year


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice pics.....now I know where to get WiFi, probably the only WiFi in town....whats the password again 

Hopefully the weather changes, looks like it's going to get a bit cooler out there. Head out in a week!


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> good luck to you, dave and phil, got
> word tonight that there was clouds of birds tornado'n one of the field blocks tonight back home. should be good.


That word would be correct


----------

